# Magnetic Knife Bar



## Bill13 (Feb 19, 2014)

I want to free up some drawer space by keeping my knives on a magnetic wooden strip. My kitchen is all cabinets and windows so the only place I can mount them is to the sides of my hood. I can fit 20 inch strips on both sides. The hood barely vibrates because the motor is on the roof so I am not concerned about the knives vibrating off. I really don't want to put holes in the hood so which glue/epoxy would you recommend.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 19, 2014)

I would try using some double sided tape instead of glue/epoxy. Something like this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BL5INM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 I've used similar tape few times in my home and it holds good so far. At least it weight doesn't exceeds 2-3kg


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 19, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> I would try using some double sided tape instead of glue/epoxy. Something like this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BL5INM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 I've used similar tape few times in my home and it holds good so far. At least it weight doesn't exceeds 2-3kg



That is a great idea. I also noticed the Scotch VHB tape which is even stronger, not sure which I will get, but thanks for steering me in this direction. A little more research on the magnetic bars and I am good to go.


----------



## PushCut (Feb 19, 2014)

Will a magnet stick to the hood. If so, you can purchase a strip that attaches itself to any ferrous metal. I have on in cherry that hangs on my refrigerator.


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 21, 2014)

Worried about the knives collecting grease from cooking ?


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 21, 2014)

I thought it might help develop the patina :justkidding: That's a good point but I don't have that many knives (yet)so they all get used pretty often - hence no time for the grease to build up.


----------



## SpiceOfLife (Feb 21, 2014)

What about humidity though? From boiling water and cooking food... I guess it depends what kind of hood you have (how powerful it is), and whether or not you have carbon or stainless knives. Just something else to consider.

- Steve


----------



## jamaster14 (Feb 22, 2014)

Stumblinman said:


> Worried about the knives collecting grease from cooking ?



this would be my bigger concern as well.... grease, steam, moisture/rust


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 25, 2014)

The hood is a 48 inch 1200CFM Wolf. I try to cook on the middle burners when it's something that is going to create steam, grease, or smoke. The sides get wiped down every few months but there is not much there. I am also transitioning to handles that are stabilized or made out of Ironwood or Cocobolo.


----------

